# What kind of Mushrooms



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 23, 2021)

Anyone now what these are?  They are growing in my yard.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 23, 2021)

5 days in the life of a honey mushroom colony
					

12




					www.projectnoah.org
				




Maybe?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 23, 2021)

Looking at pictures I think maybe  giant polyphore?  It by a old rotted maple stump.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 23, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> 5 days in the life of a honey mushroom colony
> 
> 
> 12
> ...


OK that look more like it.


----------



## Devo1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Maybe this kind but not sure from the photo.
Just google it.
lentinellus cochleatus









						Lentinellus cochleatus: Sistematica, Habitat, Riconoscimento
					

Il Lentinellus cochleatus (Lentinellus cochleatus (Pers.) P. Karst., 1879) è un fungo basidiomicete appartenente alla famiglia delle




					antropocene.it


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 23, 2021)

If I knew for sure if edible would cook some up but guess not worth the chance.


----------



## Devo1 (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm Ukrainian. My parents took me out every fall picking mushrooms. The hunt for them started just after the first frost. I know the smell of them very well. What they look like also. As a adult I did not follow in my parents foot step foraging in the forest for mushrooms. Now being retired I thought I would give it a try again. The money I spent driving to the hot spots I remember from my youth I soon realized store bought was a much better option since I don't eat mushrooms every day. LOL
The last 5 years I actually have found the mushrooms my parents hunted right in my backyard next to the tree stumps that have rotted over the years.
There are a few good Apps for your phone that will give you a pretty good idea what mushrooms you are looking at if your not sure.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 23, 2021)

I would just scoop them up and trash them before your dog decided they might be good.
Mushrooms aren't that expensive at the grocery.....


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 23, 2021)

Could be  armilaria mellea, a.k.a. the honey mushroom. But can not verify 100% without doing a spore print. Spore print should be creamy white.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 23, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I would just scoop them up and trash them before your dog decided they might be good.
> Mushrooms aren't that expensive at the grocery.....


All depends on the mushroom...some are very expensive.


----------



## Devo1 (Oct 23, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> All depends on the mushroom...some are very expensive.


LOL 
Ya the ones I used to get from the hill side of the BC mountains tended to be on the expensive side but what a ride they gave you


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2021)

Don’t know what kind they are, but they grow on a couple of palm tree stumps in my yard. I don’t know enough about mushrooms to eat wild one’s, so I can’t help you. I think even if you told me they were edible I probably wouldn’t take the chance.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2021)

Like I said on another Thread, "If I would have picked my Dad's brain before we lost him in 1994", I could help you guys, and myself.  We used to pick mushrooms every year, and he would separate the good ones from the Poison ones. Sautéed in Butter, there is nothing like them---Just melt in your mouth & Very Tasty!!

Bear


----------

